# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Κόλλημα με τα καναρίνια..

## giocakis

Παιδια τις τελευταιες ημερες, εχω κολλησει με τα καναρινια χρωματος... αφιερωνω αρκετες ωρες διαβαζοντας παλαιοτερα θεματα στο foroum..προσπαθωντας να μαθω πραγματα...  επισης τις τελευταιες ημερες αγορασα και καποια πουλακια... καναρες για την ακριβεια...  που βρηκα στις βολτες που εκανα στα πετσοπαδικα...και μου αρεσανε πολυ....   θα ανεβασω και καποιες φωτογραφιες τους , και οσοι εχετε χρονο και ορεξη...μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι ρατσα ειναι και τι αρσενικα πρεπει να ψαξω για την καθε μια.....  ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα...

----------


## giocakis

Η πρωτη ειναι ολολευκη με λιγο γκρι στο φτερο και μια ιδεα κιτρινου...ελαχιστο





την δευτερη την αγορασα για ιζαμπελα



η τριτη υποτιθεται ειναι αχατης αλλα τι δε μου ειπανε





τα δυο τελευταια δεν εχω ιδεα





λοιπον?

----------


## dogoulisd

Χρόνια Πολλά καταρχήν,ασχολούμαι κι εγω με καναρινια χρώματος συγκεκριμένα κόκκινα, εγω θα ζευγαρωμα την πρώτη με λευκό στην δεύτερη μου βγάζει την ίδια φωτο με το λευκό την Τρίτη με άχατη κίτρινου μωσαικου , το τέταρτο είναι κοινό βάλτο με ότι θες και το πέμπτο με κοκκινο νομίζω έντονο γιατί αυτο πρέπει να είναι χιονε.

----------


## giocakis

ναι φιλε εχεις δικιο.. καποιο λαθος εκανα και δεν ανεβασα την ιζαμπελα...  θα προσπαθησω μετα.

----------


## giocakis

εδω ειναι και η ιζαμπελα μου... ελπιζω να ειναι δηλαδη... ετσι μου ειπανε....

----------


## vikitaspaw

Γεια σου Γρηγορη! Δεν ξερω κ πολλα απο ρατσες αλλα εχω να πω ειναι πανεμοφες! Ειδικα η λευκη δεν παιζεται!! Εν τω μεταξυ στην τελευταια φωτο με την ιζαμπελα προσεξα τον υπεροχο φοντο...θαλασσα βλεπω...απο ποιο ομορφο μερος εισαι?

----------


## giocakis

σε ευχαριστω πολυ Βικυ... ναι ειναι πραγματι κουκλες ολες τους... μενω λιγο εξω απ την Αθηνα..κοντα στο λαγονησι...αν ξερεις....  και η θαλασσα ειναι κοντα μου ναι.!!!

----------


## panos70

Χρόνια Πολλά εμενα φιλε μου αρεσουν πολυ τα δυο ασπρα  το κιτρινο αχατης και φυσικα το........ κοκκινο  να τα χαιρεσαι ομωρφα πουλακια

----------


## cute

Εγώ έχω κολλήσει με το τελευταίο την ιζαμπελα!!!πανέμορφο πουλι :Big Grin:

----------


## Silentpanther

http://kanarinofiloi.wordpress.com/2...4%CE%BF%CF%82/

----------

